# I'm Getting a FARM!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it will be a farm as soon as I get my goats, chickens, bees and ducklings there! I've had "city goats" for about 3 years, and chickens for 20-some, and we are buying a home with 13 acres! We need to build a shelter, and fence.. but I'm so excited! The real estate transaction should close around the first week of December and then we really have our work cut out for us... at least the house doesn't need any work!
Oh, and look at this Anatolian Shepherd I have reserved for my LGD! 
I had SO MUCH to be Thankful for 2 days ago..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That is double AWESOME I'm soooo sooo soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

How awesome is that!! I'm so thrilled for you! Hard work ahead for sure, but on *your own place*, and what a beautiful place it is.

When do you get the pup? Gawd, sooooo adorable. I've only ever known one Anatolian, my sweet Sissy. Sis was a rescue, blind and eventually deaf but really, really smart in the BigWhiteDog kind of way. Like, not all that trainable in the "sit, stay, fetch" sense but she could think on her feet and figure stuff out, even with her limitations. Sweet Sis is at the Bridge and I miss her every day. She didn't live to meet the goaties but sure guarded her beloved kitties to the max.

We'll be needing lots of work-in-progress and pup-in-progress pics now, you hear?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> . at least the house doesn't need any work!
> .


Darlin', THAT house ain't been built yet!:laugh:

But congratulations on the new place!!!:clap::wahoo:

Bob


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Double CONGRATS!!! Thats GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Bob: You are SO right.. I've already been on Craigslist picking out new stoves..
but the goat shelter comes first!
I will be getting the LGD around Christmas/New Years. I've been reading all sorts of info about training them, and it sounds like a daunting task. I hope it's easier than it sounds...(like that ever happens..)


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow congratulations on the beautiful home! I hope you enjoy many happy years there.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new place and your adoarable puppy 
It looks beautiful there !


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Apple orchard in pics 3&4? Dumbarse question being WA state?

Bob


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!! That is great. I wish I were in your shoes. You should be so excited! I'm in Southern WA.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! That is wonderful.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm so happy for you! I'm still working on my dream 50 acre farm  It's inspiring to see someone actualizing their dream!

Keep us updated with pics as it comes along ok?

Big Congrats!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice!! 
And your LGD is adorable.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

MilknHoney!! So glad you are getting a pup too, where abouts is the place?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, what a dream come true! You are so blessed!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats! dog training is no easy task, but it's very rewarding. I only have yorkies (toy dogs), but i've been taking some courses online for becoming a vet's assistant, and most of the text they have on dog training says that dogs like Anatolian shepherds are much easier to train because they want to please people and they are very smart. Plus, they do have protective instinct inborn so that's great too!Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

About the only thing our Anatolians learned was "Sit" & LEAVE IT!! 
The first dog refused to sit for almost a year when told. Both dogs really could care less about people pleasing.
One will come whether you want him to or not & the other will run when he suspects theres LGD worming to be had. So we have to be sneaky about that.
They are so different than your regular pet dogs, who will comply with training in a very short time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful property and such a gorgeous puppy. Congradulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! So happy you're getting your dream farm!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We'll be just outside of Granite Falls, toward Arlington. We look down over the Stilliguamish River, from up high, and we have a good view of the mountains too. So, everyone stop by when you're in the area!
We have permission from the seller to start on the shelter and fencing before we close, so that's what we'll be doing tomorrow.
The puppy is from the spokane area.. and I found him on TGS!


----------

